# TRAPS



## tomahawk6 (15 Nov 2006)

This type of protection is simple and pretty cost effective as opposed to slat armor.

http://www.spacewar.com/reports/Tactical_Rocket_Propelled_Grenade_Airbag_Protection_System_Unveiled_999.html

From strategypage.com.

Airbags Versus RPGs

November 15, 2006: A U.S. manufacturer is trying to interest the U.S. Army in a new RPG defense system. The Tactical RPG Airbag Protection System (TRAPS) uses a vehicle airbag system, coupled with a cheap, small radar and microprocessor. The radar can recognize the flight profile of an RPG (a rocket that travels at about 150 meters a second) and activate the airbag. The RPG warhead hits the airbag and usually bounces off without even exploding. If it does explode, there is much less damage to the vehicle, than if the warhead had hit the vehicle itself. Since most RPG warheads are armor piercing, this would make it possible to put just enough armor on vehicles to stop bullets, and use several TRAPS units to protect against RPGs. The manufacturer (Textron) wants to get some TRAPS units into a combat zone, so it can be seen how the equipment operates under combat (not test) conditions.


----------



## GAP (15 Nov 2006)

Good idea if they only shoot 1 RPG. While all this is going on, who gets to crawl out and replace the airbags in case they shoot another RPG into the same area?


----------



## dapaterson (15 Nov 2006)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The manufacturer (Textron) wants to get some TRAPS units into a combat zone, so it can be seen how the equipment operates under combat (not test) conditions.



Hmm.... anyone feel like volunteering for this mission?  "Yeah, we're going to figure out whether this protection system works or not.  Just drive around and draw some RPG fire."


----------



## Haggis (15 Nov 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> While all this is going on, who gets to crawl out and replace the airbags in case they shoot another RPG into the same area?



"Expendable crewman No. 2"  Just like on Star Trek.


----------



## Synthos (15 Nov 2006)

In the Afghan-Soviet conflict the Afghans developed shooting 2 RPG rounds in the same spot against soviet tanks when the soviets began to include reactive armor on their tanks.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rocket_propelled_grenade#Afghanistan


----------

